# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ELECTRONIKA & DIGITEC 1-4 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2007

## kostas_218

ΕΚΘΕΣΙΑΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ
(πρώην ανατολικό αεροδρόμιο ) 

θα έχει
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ
ΟΡΓΑΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ & ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ
ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ – ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΩΝ
ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ –ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΗΡΗΣΗ & ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ
ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ CCTV ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΠΥΡΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΣΗ
ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ & ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ TV
ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑΣ 
ΡΑΔΙΟΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ – ΕΙΚΟΝΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ
ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΙΔΕΣ
ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ
ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΗΧΟΥ – ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ
ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΗΧΟΣ & ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΣ
ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ
ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΟΣ & ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ 

τυπώστε την πρόσκληση και ελατέ με δωρεάν είσοδο.
Θα είμαι στο περίπτερο Νο:Α10-12
Sw1jgg –awmn 4357 Κώστας….

----------


## kakis

Ωραίος!!  ::   ::

----------


## commando

ευχαριστουμε...

----------


## dti

Κάποτε, είχαμε σαν awmn δικό μας περίπτερο... 

Κάποτε, είχαμε φιλοξενηθεί στο περίπτερο της ΚτΠ και είχαμε φέρει για πρώτη φορά το όποιο δίκτυο του awmn υπήρχε τότε, μέσα στη συγκεκριμένη έκθεση...

Κάποτε είχαμε καταφέρει με τη βοήθεια του Γιάννη του LOK #639 να εξασφαλίσουμε έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή περίπτερο και πρόσβαση στο awmn (link από το Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο της Μεταμόρφωσης στον κόμβο του jabarlee κάτω από εξαιρετικά δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες...)

Τώρα; Μας αρκεί απλά μια πρόσκληση;  ::

----------


## ap6674/sw1ggw

Θα ειμαι εκει

----------


## spirosco

:: 

Ευχαριστουμε Κωστα  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Ελατε ολοι ειστε καλεσμενοι του 9volto.gr οου ειναι στην εκθεση.
Θα ειμαι και εγω στο περιπτερο μαζι με τον Κωστα...

----------


## fon_hussan

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι για τις προσκλήσεις....!

Προβλέπω θα λιώσουμε στο περπάτημα στην διάρκεια της έκθεσης.

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## sv1gft

Ευχαριστουμε Κωστα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lagman

θα έρθω κι εγώ με παρέα.

[χαζή ερώτηση]
Να ρωτήσω, επειδή δεν έχω ξαναπάει σε έκθεση με εκτυπωμένη πρόσκληση σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα έτσι?
[/χαζή ερώτηση]

----------


## kostas_218

Όχι κανένα πρόβλημα απλά τυπώνεις την πρόσκληση και περνάς με την φωτοτυπία.  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Ύστερα από την διαμεσολάβηση του lsalpeas και του kostas_218 θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να φιλοξενηθούμε στο περίπτερο του 9volto.

Για το στήσιμο όμως θα χρειαστούν εθελοντές να βοηθήσουν. Ας δηλώσουν λοιπόν εκείνοι που μπορούν να διαθέσουν χρόνο και εργασία για αυτό το σκοπό προκειμένου να δούμε αν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε.

Το awmn έχει μετάσχει τρεις φορές στο παρελθόν. Αν και η εκδήλωση συμπίπτει σε μία μέρα με την κοπή της Πίτας (δεν είναι δυνατόν να μετατεθεί η κοπή της Πίτας αργότερα) νομίζουμε ότι η συμμετοχή θα είναι προς ώφελος μας. 

Site Έκθεσης: http://www.expoline.gr/expoline_blue/gr/dt.html
Πρόσκληση: (internet | wireless)

----------


## lsalpeas

Αντε με το καλο να ειμαστε ολοι μαζι στο περιπτερο...

----------


## lambrosk

> Ύστερα από την διαμεσολάβηση του lsalpeas και του kostas_218 θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να φιλοξενηθούμε στο περίπτερο του 9volto.
> 
> Για το στήσιμο όμως θα χρειαστούν εθελοντές να βοηθήσουν. Ας δηλώσουν λοιπόν εκείνοι που μπορούν να διαθέσουν χρόνο και εργασία για αυτό το σκοπό προκειμένου να δούμε αν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε.
> 
> Το awmn έχει μετάσχει τρεις φορές στο παρελθόν. Αν και η εκδήλωση συμπίπτει σε μία μέρα με την κοπή της Πίτας (δεν είναι δυνατόν να μετατεθεί η κοπή της Πίτας αργότερα) νομίζουμε ότι η συμμετοχή θα είναι προς ώφελος μας. 
> 
> Site Έκθεσης: http://www.expoline.gr/expoline_blue/gr/dt.html
> Πρόσκληση: (internet | wireless)


Μήπως να το κάνουμε και μια ξεχωριστή ανακοίνωση - πρόσκληση βοήθειας για να είναι πιο διακριτό?  ::

----------


## koki

> Ύστερα από την διαμεσολάβηση του lsalpeas και του kostas_218 θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα να φιλοξενηθούμε στο περίπτερο του 9volto.
> 
> Για το στήσιμο όμως θα χρειαστούν εθελοντές να βοηθήσουν. Ας δηλώσουν λοιπόν εκείνοι που μπορούν να διαθέσουν χρόνο και εργασία για αυτό το σκοπό προκειμένου να δούμε αν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε.
> 
> Το awmn έχει μετάσχει τρεις φορές στο παρελθόν. Αν και η εκδήλωση συμπίπτει σε μία μέρα με την κοπή της Πίτας (δεν είναι δυνατόν να μετατεθεί η κοπή της Πίτας αργότερα) νομίζουμε ότι η συμμετοχή θα είναι προς ώφελος μας. 
> 
> Site Έκθεσης: http://www.expoline.gr/expoline_blue/gr/dt.html
> Πρόσκληση: (internet | wireless)



Σωκράτη, έχει κάνει κάποιος κάποιο scan έστω σε β;
Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι μας βλέπει η περιοχή
Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να στήσω κάτι στην ταράτσα μου, αλλά μπορώ να δανείσω για το σκοπό 1 wrap, feeder nvak και CM9 , σε όποιον της "περιοχής" μπορεί να δει τον χωρο της έκθεσης και δεν έχει εξοπλισμό.

----------


## commando

Μεσα και εγω αν χρειαστειτε κατι.Υπαρχει και μια pacific 29dbi 5αρα αν δε μπει πιατο.

----------


## vegos

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι μας βλέπει η περιοχή
> Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να στήσω κάτι στην ταράτσα μου, αλλά μπορώ να δανείσω για το σκοπό 1 wrap, feeder nvak και CM9 , σε όποιον της "περιοχής" μπορεί να δει τον χωρο της έκθεσης και δεν έχει εξοπλισμό.


Χμ.. Ο Θανάσης βλέπει προς τα εκεί...

Από εξοπλισμό δεν ξέρω τι έχει μείνει (Κώστα???)....

----------


## petzi

Σήμερα το απόγευμα πραγματοποιήθηκε συνάντηση με τους ιδιοκτήτες του 9volto για να συζητηθούν οι λεπτομέρειες φιλοξενείας του AWMN στο περίπτερο της επιχείρησης (Περίπτερο 10-12). Η επιχείρηση μας παραχωρεί δωρεάν ένα μέρος του περιπτέρου της, περίπου στο μέσον της πρόσοψης, και ένα τραπέζι. Χώρος ικανοποιητικός για να δείξουμε την παρουσία μας ανάμεσα στα μεγαθήρια της τεχνολογίας.

Συζητήθηκε και εξασφαλίστηκε η δυνατότητα link από το χώρο της έκθεσης με το AWMN. Στη συνάντηση μετείχαν, εκτός του γράφοντα, οι alassondro, commando, sokratisg και mojiro

Άυριο Τρίτη και περίπου 17:30 - 18:00 θα γίνει η προσπάθεια να πραγματοποιηθεί το link και την Τετάρτη αφού επιλεγεί το εκτιθέμενο υλικό, στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου, θα "στηθεί" η παρουσία μας στο χώρο.

Για το link: 
Ήδη ο cha0s ανταποκρινόμενος άμεσα έχει στρέψει panel προς την έκθεση και περιμένει.
Ο εξοπλισμός για το link υπάρχει ήδη στο σύλλογο (ο commando θα διαθέσει grid κεραία για περισσότερη ευελιξία και λιγότερο κουβάλημα) 
Όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν θα μας βρούν στο περίπτερο 10-12 άυριο το απόγευμα 17:30 - 18:00.

Για το Περίπτερο:
Στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου την Τετάρτη θα συγκεντρώσουμε το υλικό που θα παρουσίασουμε-διανείμουμε στη διάρκεια της έκθεσης.

Επειδή ο χώρος που μας παραχωρείται είναι μικρός θα ήταν χρήσιμο το οπτικο-ακουστικό υλικό να παρουσιάζεται από laptops (όποιος μπορεί να αποχωρηστεί το δικό του για μερικές μέρες το προσφέρει εδώ ή το φέρνει μαζί του την ώρα που θα βρίσκεται στο χώρο)

Για τις ανάγκες του χώρου του περιπτέρου θα λειτουργεί AP (sokratisg)


Σημαντικό είναι να συγκεντρωθουν εθελοντές που θα βρίσκονται στο περίπτερο (δηλώστε ημέρες και ώρες)

----------


## nikpanGR

Μπορώ μόνο Πέμπτη 17:00-2100.Count me in.Tρίτη θα είμαι εκεί μετά την δουλειά(~1730).Petzi pm me για λεπτομέρειες..μην πάω άδικα.....

----------


## EOS

> Όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν θα μας βρούν στο περίπτερο 10-12 άυριο το απόγευμα 17:30 - 18:00.


Μάλλον θα έρθω αύριο - 'ισως μπορώ και την Πέμπτη

----------


## socrates

Well Done!

@Koki, είδα λίγο αργά το μήνυμα σου... νομίζω όμως ότι τα παιδιά έκαναν δουλειά και θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σου, με τον Θανάση ή με τον Βαγγέλη (cha0s) για την σύνδεση. Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

@lambrosk, έγινε η ανακοίνωση στην πρώτη σελίδα!

----------


## commando

ναι πρεπει να δοθει βαση στην συνδεση  ::   ::   ::  βασει meteo.gr αυριο θα εχει καλο καιρο εκεινη την ωρα,δεν ξερω αν βγει λινκ με πανελ ομως
.Για λογους ασφαλειας εκτος απο την grid μου θα εχω κ μικρο πιατο με feeder που κοιμαται στον ερασμα,αν χρειαστει να σκαναρουμε περα δωθε.CU tomorrow.
Η grid ειναι 5.8ghz αυτη http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=117 με κ 3 μ καλωδιο που καταληγει σε Νtype female.Κοιταξτε τις συχνοτητες.

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο feederhorn στα 5.4-5.7 GHz για την Pacific Wireless του commando. Επίσης, αν λείψει οτιδήποτε, εδώ είμαστε!  ::  Μπορώ να το φέρω από τη λέσχη αύριο το απόγευμα.
Λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να κατέβω Ελληνικό πριν από την Παρασκευή...
Ο κόμβος μας στο WiND: [email protected] (#1289)

----------


## Winner

Υπάρχει στην λέσχη το κατακόρυφο πανό που είχαμε στην dte που μοιάζει με τα φυλλάδια. Δεν είναι μεγάλο και λογικά κάπου θα το χωρέσουμε διότι είναι μακρόστενο. Ας το πάρει κι αυτός κάποιος μαζί.

Επίσης, απ' ότι είδα υπάρχουν φυλλάδια διαθέσιμα στην έδρα. Είναι <1000 όμως απ' όσο θυμάμαι ότι περίσσεψαν. Μπορούμε να πούμε στον gd να τυπώσει κι άλλα όμως (call me το ΔΣ να μου πει αν έχουμε budget, να πάει για εκτύπωση άμεσα). Το φυλλάδιο είναι ακόμα επίκαιρο και το κόστος του πολύ μικρό.

----------


## lsalpeas

Να διευκρινησω κατι που εχει υπωθη λαθος στην κεντρικη ανακοινωση του site οτι το 9volto δεν ειναι περιοδικο αλλα καταστημα κινητης τηλεφωνιας και service.

----------


## kostas_218

Αύριο θα είμαι εκεί από το μεσημέρι μέχρι να ετοιμασθεί το περίπτερο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Soorry για το off topic αλλα επισης οσοι ενδιαφερονται για δικτυακα δορυφορικα θα υπαρχουν πολλες επισης εταιρειες σε αυτη την εκθεση.Απο πρωτο χερι θα μπορεσετε οσοι εχετε αποριες σχετικα με Dreambox 500S να δειτε πως ειναι οι γνησιοι δεκτες και γιατι οχι να παραγγειλετε.Ενημερωθηκα οτι θα ειναι εκει η Neco Group (neco.gr)πχ που με χιλιοδιαβεβαιωσαν οτι εχουν γνησιους.Ελπιζω επομενως μετα απο την Digi να μην εχουμε αψιμαχιες στο φορουμ περι γνησιοτητας  ::   ::  
Απλα για οσους δεν ξερουν τι ειναι ακριβως η Digitech,εχει πολυ πραγμα μην τη χασετε.

----------


## lakis

Τιτάνας
Μπορώ να διαθέσω 10μετρο τηλεσκοπικό ιστό πλήρη με αντηρήδες + την Ferimax sector 12dB. Tην Παρασκευή όμως φεύγω για Κυκλάδες.
Αναμένω.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλή φάση...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Παιδιά και μόνο για αυτό εγώ θα κατέβαινα μια βόλτα αν και έχω πήξει... Να δω αν την πέμπτη μπορώ να κατέβω μια βόλτα...  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

Πεμπτη - Παρασκευη - Σαββατο ή Κυριακη

----------


## antonisk7

Μπορώ να διαθέσω ένα firenas (φούλ εξοπλισμένο και με εγκατεστημένα τα windows xp prof), 2 cm9, 3 pigtails, και ένα feeder nvak, για τη διάρκεια της έκθεσης. Αν χρειάζονται παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με να μην τα κατεβάζω τσάμπα αυριο στο σύλλογο.

----------


## socrates

Ο petzi είναι ήδη εκεί με άλλους για να κάνουν το στήσιμο.
Από ότι μου είπε είναι κομπλέ από εξοπλισμό αλλά όλο και κάτι έξτρα μπορεί να χρειαστούν οπότε μπορούμε να το παραλάβουμε αύριο που θα είμαστε στον Σύλλογο.

Στον Σύλλογο υπάρχουν περίπου 1000+ φυλλάδια από την προηγούμενη φορά οπότε είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να τα δώσουμε (πιο επιλεγμένα για να φτάσουν χωρίς να χρειαστεί να τυπώσουμε άλλα).

Το στήσιμο στο περίπτερο μπορεί να γίνει και το πρωί της Πέμπτης πριν ξεκινήσει η έκθεση. Μέχρις στιγμής γνωρίζω ότι μπορούν να είναι το πρωί της Πέμπτης ο Petzi, o alassondro και ο machine22 (ας δηλώσει ποιος άλλος μπορεί να πάει Πέμπτη πρωί για βοήθεια). Εγώ θα είμαι κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας αλλά όχι από το πρωί.

----------


## EOS

> (ας δηλώσει ποιος άλλος μπορεί να πάει Πέμπτη πρωί για βοήθεια).


σήμερα τελικά δεν τα κατάφερα, την Πέμπτη από τι ώρα το πρωι και μετά?

----------


## mojiro

Λοιπον, εχτες...

Περασαμε την καλοδιοση, στησαμε την grid του commando, με το wrap,
ετοιμα να στοχευουν πανω στον cha0s. Δυστηχως μεχρι -81 ηταν το
καλυτερο σημα που ειδαμε απο το interface του cha0s.

Κανοντας ενα σκαν, το πιο δυνατο BackBone ηταν το JollyRoger-Althaia
με -64.

Οποιος της περιοχης εχει οπτικη ας γυρισει καποιο interface του προς
εκει, και ας με παρει στο κινητο ή να μου στειλει pm με το νουμερο του.
Αρκει να ειναι διαθεσιμος, την ωρα που θα ειμαστε απο στο αεροδρομιο
για να γινουν ολα γρηγορα.

Σημερα θα ειναι εκει ο Περικλης - Petzi απο τις 6-7 (?), κατι τετοιο νομιζω.
Οποιος μπορει παει να βοηθησει, θα ειναι υποθεση 30 λεπτων αμα γινει
συντονισμενα και απο τις 2 πλευρες.

Το στησιμο του περιπτερου δεν απαιτει κατι το ιδιαιτερο, και θα γινει την
Πεμπτη πρωι, ξεκινωντας απο τις 9 να ειμαστε, εκει ηδη. Στις 11 ξεκινα
το γλεντι.

Οσο αφορα τον 10 μετρο τον τηλεσκοπικο.... απλα ουαου και ευχαριστουμε
 ::  αλλα παλι καλα που δε τον ειχαμε αναγκη (βρηκαμε ενα καγκελοειδες
και δεσαμε πανω του). Παθαμε τοσα αλλα που αν δεν ειχαμε και θεα...

mojiro mobile: 6944415462 (να μη σβηστει)

----------


## Cha0s

> Λοιπον, εχτες...
> 
> Περασαμε την καλοδιοση, στησαμε την grid του commando, με το wrap,
> ετοιμα να στοχευουν πανω στον cha0s. Δυστηχως μεχρι -81 ηταν το
> καλυτερο σημα που ειδαμε απο το interface του cha0s.
> 
> Κανοντας ενα σκαν, το πιο δυνατο BackBone ηταν το JollyRoger-Althaia
> με -64.
> 
> ...


Πράγματι δεν έφτιαχνε άλλο το σήμα  ::  

Παρόλαυτα χθες το βράδυ έπιανε 20mbit άνετα το λινκ αν και σε κάποια φάση έπεσε και δεν ξανασυνδέθηκε.

Αν και λογικά θα βρεθεί εναλλακτική εύκολα, αν τελικά δεν βρεθεί κατι το if είναι διαθέσιμο από πλευράς μου έστω και με 20mbit για την έκθεση.

Ότι χρειαστείτε, το τηλέφωνο μου το ξέρετε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.26.36.250
traceroute to 10.26.36.250 (10.26.36.250), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mt.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.1)  0.283 ms  0.156 ms  0.142 ms
 2  rtr-mt.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.134)  0.846 ms  0.781 ms  0.374 ms
 3  gw-nikolo.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242)  1.985 ms  1.086 ms  1.794 ms
 4  gw-nikolo.nettraptor.awmn (10.47.134.74)  3.945 ms  5.740 ms  2.871 ms
 5  gw-nettraptor.thista.awmn (10.2.35.100)  3.855 ms  7.005 ms  6.906 ms
 6  gw-thista.zeropoint.awmn (10.2.35.130)  28.065 ms  22.343 ms  8.996 ms
 7  10.2.63.146 (10.2.63.146)  22.761 ms  34.754 ms  20.188 ms
 8  10.41.229.69 (10.41.229.69)  31.365 ms  27.279 ms  20.839 ms
 9  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)  15.912 ms  22.818 ms  10.842 ms
10  gw-matsulas.anka.awmn (10.87.197.146)  29.128 ms  10.726 ms  6.076 ms
11  10.86.86.138 (10.86.86.138)  22.168 ms  30.804 ms  18.380 ms
12  10.80.189.97 (10.80.189.97)  11.164 ms  15.959 ms  14.520 ms
13  10.80.189.90 (10.80.189.90)  29.628 ms  23.592 ms  34.486 ms
14  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn (10.84.231.106)  25.735 ms  14.237 ms  9.509 ms
15  gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.181)  11.479 ms  10.013 ms  9.070 ms
16  gw-cha0s.electronika.awmn (10.26.36.250)  35.293 ms  54.546 ms  17.994 ms
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.0.0.1    
traceroute to 10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mt.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.1)  0.234 ms  0.154 ms  0.145 ms
 2  rtr-mt.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.134)  0.351 ms  0.349 ms  0.440 ms
 3  gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185)  1.160 ms  1.548 ms  0.929 ms
 4  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  6.620 ms  2.252 ms  2.010 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  1.573 ms  3.088 ms  2.178 ms
 6  gw-tenorism.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.145)  2.628 ms  3.914 ms  2.479 ms
 7  10.86.86.138 (10.86.86.138)  3.535 ms  9.141 ms  3.034 ms
 8  10.80.189.97 (10.80.189.97)  3.954 ms  5.448 ms  4.049 ms
 9  10.80.189.90 (10.80.189.90)  13.736 ms  7.172 ms  11.229 ms
10  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn (10.84.231.106)  7.665 ms  12.278 ms  8.095 ms
11  gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.181)  12.350 ms  6.278 ms  39.269 ms
12  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)  40.742 ms  41.954 ms  30.033 ms
```

Η έκθεση είναι UP  :: 

(τώρα γιατί κάνει αυτό το κουλό trace δεν ξέρω αλλά παίζει πάντως  ::  )

----------


## socrates

Μήπως αν αλλάζαμε την grid με ένα πιάτο να είχαμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα;

----------


## sokratisg

Σήμερα το βράδυ που θα πάμε από εκεί θα το λιώσουμε με dc και ftp sessions να δούμε τις αντοχές του. Στην τελική, Βαγγέλη εάν δούμε καθυστερήσεις κλπ βάζεις ένα QoS από πλευράς σου (στα 20mbit όριο) έτσι ώστε να δώσουμε προτεραιότητες στα πακέτα. Από πλευράς elektronika είναι τελείως περιττό να βάλουμε QoS μιας και δεν πρόκειται να έχει upload από εκεί.

----------


## Cha0s

Μόλις πάω σπίτι θα κάνω εκτεταμένες δοκιμές και από άλλο σημείο της ταράτσας ώστε να το βελτιώσω όσο πάει.


Τώρα πιάνει 18-21mbit σταθερά, αλλά σε ανύποπτους χρόνους πέφτει για λίγο το bandwidth και επανέρχεται.

Θα το λιώσω στις δοκιμές μέχρι να βρω που θα παίξει σωστά.


Θα μπει και εξτρά traffic shaping για τα p2p σε όλα τα λινκς ώστε από πλευράς μου να εξασφαλιστούν όσο μικρότεροι χρόνοι γίνεται για την έκθεση.

----------


## petzi

Σήμερα όποιος θα είναι στο Σύλλογο από νωρίς μπορεί να βοηθήσει στη συγκέντρωση του επιδικνυόμενου υλικού. 
Θα βελτιώσουμε το link με κεντράρισμα στις 19:30. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έρθει να βοηθήσει. 

Μια εναλλακτική κεραία θα ήταν ίσως χρήσιμη.
Ευχαριστούμε όσους προθυμοποιήθηκαν να στρέψουν interface άμεσα: costas43gr, veggos, papashark αλλά πιθανόν να μην υπάρχει τελικά ανάγκη. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να διαθέσει για τις επόμενες ώρες-3 ημερες if ως backup λυση είναι ευπρόσδεκτος (βασικά παρακαλείται ο χρήστης jollyroger να μας επιτρέψει τη δυνατότητα χρήσης ενός link του σε περίπτωση ανάγκης καθως είναι ήδη κεντραρισμένο προς την έκθεση  ::  )

Σημαντικό είναι να δούμε και ποιος θα βρίσκεται σταθερά στο χώρο του περιπτέρου σε όλη τη διάρκεια της έκθεσης

Την Πέμπτη η Έκθεση ξεκινά στις 11 το πρωί. Στις 9¨30 - 10 θα είμαστε εκεί για τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες. (petzi, socrates, machine22 σε εμφάνιση έκπληξη, και όποιος άλλος έχει όρεξη για καφεδάκι και χαζι). EOS το firenas σου μπορεί να μας χρειαστεί, φέρτο μαζί σου αν δεν το στερείσαι και εγκατέστησέ του και το media encoder για ένα stream)

Ο γρηγορότερος τρόπος συνεννόησης είναι το τηλέφωνό μου 6973307332.

----------


## EOS

> EOS το firenas σου μπορεί να μας χρειαστεί, φέρτο μαζί σου αν δεν το στερείσαι και εγκατέστησέ του και το media encoder για ένα stream)


antonisk7 είναι ο άνθρωπός σου...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

ΟΚ θα το φέρω γύρω στις 16:30 στο σύλλογο.

----------


## petzi

sorry, τα μπέδεψα...  ::  
Οπως το φέρεις έτσι θα το πάρω...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

λεπον... επειδή δεν μου το 'πε κανείς. και τις ανακοινώσεις τις προσπερνάω συνήθως  ::  τώρα ενημερώθηκα για το θέμα...


Αν ενδιαφέρεστε, το Link με althaia, που δεν έχει και traffic, και έχει και εναλλακτική διαδρομής απο πλευράς althaia, Μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε temp με 2 clients ή και μόνο για εκεί προσωρινά...


Έχει mac-filter όμως....
(και δεν το βγάζω γιατί προσπαθεί κάποιος μερα-παρα μέρα να συνδεθεί!)



αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, πείτε να κανονίσουμε...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Πάιδες χρειάζεται μία TFT 15"ή 17" για τις ημέρες της έκθεσης για να συνοδέυει το firenas για videos σχετικά με το awmn, powerpoint κτλ. Όποιος έχει μία διαθέσιμη ας τη φέρει σήμερα στο σύλλογο , ή αύριο στην έκθεση ή ας το γράψει εδώ και κάπως θα βρεθεί τρόπος μεταφοράς...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μετά τα τελευταία fine tunning από πλευράς μου το καλύτερο που μπόρεσα να πιάσω (δεδομένου του χαμηλού σήματος) είναι 20/20 & 10/10 (ταυτόχρονα).


Πιστεύω καλύπτει τις ανάγκες της έκθεσης.
Αν χρειαστεί παραπάνω bandwidth μπορεί να γυρίσει το λινκ στον Jollyroger που λογικά θα δώσει παραπάνω bandwidth!


Από πλευράς μου ρυθμίστηκαν τα TS σε όλα τα λινκς ώστε να περιορίσω την p2p κίνηση για καλύτερο latency σε όλα τα λινκς του κόμβου.

Μέχρι να τελειώσει η έκθεση, οι leechers μπορούν να κάνουν λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## koki

> Πάιδες χρειάζεται μία TFT 15"ή 17" για τις ημέρες της έκθεσης για να συνοδέυει το firenas για videos σχετικά με το awmn, powerpoint κτλ. Όποιος έχει μία διαθέσιμη ας τη φέρει σήμερα στο σύλλογο , ή αύριο στην έκθεση ή ας το γράψει εδώ και κάπως θα βρεθεί τρόπος μεταφοράς...


Άμα χρειαστεί και δεν βρεθεί, μπορεί να περάσει κάποιος από εδώ (alasondro πχ) πηγαίνοντας αύριο στην έκθεση να πάρει μια 17"άρα CRT Nokia που έχω. 

Είμαι στο "δρόμο" για αρκετούς, για αυτό το λέω.

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να έρθω λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου.

----------


## NetTraptor

11Mbit Full σταθερά είναι μια χαρά... Η εμπειρία λέει ότι παραπάνω σπάνια έχει χρειαστεί σε έκθεση...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Πάιδες χρειάζεται μία TFT 15"ή 17" για τις ημέρες της έκθεσης για να συνοδέυει το firenas για videos σχετικά με το awmn, powerpoint κτλ. Όποιος έχει μία διαθέσιμη ας τη φέρει σήμερα στο σύλλογο , ή αύριο στην έκθεση ή ας το γράψει εδώ και κάπως θα βρεθεί τρόπος μεταφοράς...


Μήπως ο Projectorας μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ok... οπότε my offer withdrawn...


_self-moderate-edit: η εξυπνάδα μου δεν ταιριάζει εδώ πλέον!_

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> Πάιδες χρειάζεται μία TFT 15"ή 17" για τις ημέρες της έκθεσης για να συνοδέυει το firenas για videos σχετικά με το awmn, powerpoint κτλ. Όποιος έχει μία διαθέσιμη ας τη φέρει σήμερα στο σύλλογο , ή αύριο στην έκθεση ή ας το γράψει εδώ και κάπως θα βρεθεί τρόπος μεταφοράς... 
> 
> 
> Μήπως ο Projectorας μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει?


δεν εχουμε που να τον βαλουμε....
για την ωρα καλος ειναι ο χαρτης του nagios, αν και θα πρεπει να εχουμε
και ενα logo-banner αντιστοιχου πλατους.

οποιος μπορει ας τυπωσει κατι ας ερθει σε επικοινωνια μαζι μου, ή με τον
petzi-περικλη.

----------


## gRooV

Είπαμε... και κανά δυο πιατάκια 60άρια να κρεμάσουμε...
Επίσης ένα pcάκι με μία 19άρα να παίζει τα video που έχουν φτιαχτεί και φωτογραφίες. Δεν έχει νόημα ένα περίπτερο γεμάτο κόσμο αλλά χωρίς υλικό!! Κανείς δεν θα σταθεί στο περίπτερο γιατί έμεινε έκπληκτος βλέποντας την ομορφιά του mojiro και την κοιλιά του sokratisg αλλά αν τον δει σκαρφαλωμένο στα 5 μέτρα ανάμεσα σε 4-5 πιάτα... εεε... κάτι θα ρωτήσει.

----------


## socrates

Η έκθεση ξεκινάει 12:00 οπότε όσοι θέλετε να έρθετε αύριο το πρωί για τα τελικά στησίματα του περιπτέρου, ελάτε κατά τις 11

----------


## petzi

ανοίγουμε και σας περιμένουμε....

----------


## petzi

commandos

----------


## petzi

σιγά μην δουλέψει...

----------


## sokratisg

και όμως δούλεψε!  ::  Εσύ να θυμάσαι την υπόσχεση που μου έδωσες petzi. Τα λέμε αύριο στις 11!  ::   ::  

(έχω μάρτυρες τους alasondro και commando)

----------


## mojiro

> και όμως δούλεψε!  Εσύ να θυμάσαι την υπόσχεση που μου έδωσες petzi. Τα λέμε αύριο στις 11!   
> 
> (έχω μάρτυρες τους alasondro και commando)


θα ρθει ρε στις 11 το βραδυ λολοολλολολ

----------


## sokratisg

> Κανείς δεν θα σταθεί στο περίπτερο γιατί έμεινε έκπληκτος βλέποντας την ομορφιά του mojiro και την κοιλιά του sokratisg....


Ζηλεύεις ρε! Να πας να βρεις δική σου κοιλιά!  ::   ::  

(όποιος ξέρει να ζει φαίνεται...)  ::

----------


## alasondro

> και όμως δούλεψε!  Εσύ να θυμάσαι την υπόσχεση που μου έδωσες petzi. Τα λέμε αύριο στις 11!   
> 
> (έχω μάρτυρες τους alasondro και commando)


ε τότε να έρθω και εγώ πρωί πρωί μην χάσω το show!!!!
Αλήθεια τι του έκανες τελικά;

----------


## kostas_218

Σωκράτη τελικά έπαιξε το AP ! για να φέρω το dlink αύριο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ε τότε να έρθω και εγώ πρωί πρωί μην χάσω το show!!!!
> Αλήθεια τι του έκανες τελικά;


Κατέβασα ένα binary (recvudp-win32) για windows και το έβαλα σε failsafe mode. Μετά μπήκα με telnet και του έτρεξα 

```
mtd -r erase nvram
```

 με το οποίο έγινε τελείως reset η nvram και το σέταρα κυριλέ!  :: 

Διάβαζα βέβαια και το κομμάτι στο wiki του OpenWrt που λέει:



> NOTE: Resetting NVRAM this way will actually cause more problems than it solves.


και πήγαινε η ψυχή μου στην κούλουρη αλλά, Dell!!!! (ο commando να τα διαβάζει αυτά!!!!)  ::   ::

----------


## commando

SOS μην ξεχασουμε τις URSUS και τα φυστικια και αν εχει κανεις 2-3 κοπελιτσες να βαλουμε να μοιραζει φυλλαδια ?
O Σωκρατης το πηρε πατριωτικα scp με ssh να εχουν φλασαρει το DELL του nc 4 φορες με το Ολατακανω-WRT αλλα καλυτερα να μην επιδιωξει το στοιχημα γιατι σε καποιον θα βγει το ονομα......
Παντως ειμαι μαρτυρας ο Σωκρατης οντως εχυσε αιμα,αλλα ειπαμε ετσι λειτουργουν οι commandos κ τιμη του.Απλα συγχαρητηρια σε ολους ,ενα 2 πευκα οταν εχει αερα θα μας κανουν flap το σημα απο 71-75 αλλα ολα καλα θα πανε.
Καλω επισης επισημως και την Ταμτα αν θελει παρηγορια θα βρει μια ζεστη αγκαλια στο AWMN......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Καλω επισης επισημως και την Ταμτα αν θελει παρηγορια θα βρει μια ζεστη αγκαλια στο AWMN......


Δεν παίζεσαι!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

Πρώτο post από την electronica 2007 !!!

----------


## Cha0s

::

----------


## nikpanGR

Πώς πάει petzi?έχει κόσμο?Εγώ θα έρθω αμέσως μετά την δουλειά κατα τις 1500...

----------


## Cha0s

Θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω και εγώ μόλις σχολάσω  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά που μεσολάβησαν για αυτήν
την προσπάθεια, και πάλι μπράβο σας!!!.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω σαββατο πρωί πρωί μέχρι να πάω στη δουλειά

----------


## petzi

streaming
*http://10.0.0.200:8080*

όποιος μπορεί να κάνει relay ας το ανακοινώσει εδώ

----------


## Cha0s

Πως παίζει το stream;

Δεν μου ανοίγει κάτι  ::

----------


## akops76

> Πως παίζει το stream;
> 
> Δεν μου ανοίγει κάτι


Mε τον media player των windows παίζει μια χαρα...

----------


## Cha0s

Windows media player?

Μπλιαχ  ::

----------


## sokratisg

gRooV: Mόλις αλλαξα θέση στην κάμερα γιατί είχε πιαστεί ο λαιμός μας!!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  καλή φάση το steraming!  ::  (ήχο δεν έχει ε?  :: )



το relay δεν ξέρω τι είναι άλλα μάλλον κάτι που γίνεται σε server ε? ..  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Windows media player?
> 
> Μπλιαχ


Με mplayer σε linux/mac παίζει μια χαρά πάντως.

----------


## akops76

Eδω και λίγα λεπτά πάντος..το stream σταμάτησε να παίζει...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Eδω και λίγα λεπτά πάντος..το stream σταμάτησε να παίζει...


yeap...

----------


## Cha0s

Τι χρειάζεται για το relay;

Αν είναι να σηκώσω εγώ ένα server πρόχειρα ώστε να περνάει ένα stream από το λινκ με την έκθεση και από μένα να φεύγουν τα υπόλοιπα που δεν υπάρχει θέμα bandwidth!


Δώστε μου info να ασχοληθώ σήμερα να το έχω ready!  ::

----------


## commando

socratisg το spa δεν απαντα.Εχεις λιωσει στην καρεκλα

----------


## Cha0s

> socratisg το spa δεν απαντα.Εχεις λιωσει στην καρεκλα


Για δοκίμασε να καλέσεις στο 33905

Μόλις μίλησα με τον Περικλή και μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι το voip της έκθεσης!

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> socratisg το spa δεν απαντα.Εχεις λιωσει στην καρεκλα
> 
> 
> Για δοκίμασε να καλέσεις στο 33905
> 
> Μόλις μίλησα με τον Περικλή και μου είπε ότι αυτό είναι το voip της έκθεσης!


Δοκίμασα αλλά δεν απαντά.  ::  

Νίκο, έχεις λιώσει τα τσιγάρα.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Stream Relay address: http://mediasrv1.syllogos.awmn:8008

Καλη δουλεια παιδες  ::

----------


## mojiro

http://elektronika.kapa.awmn/

----------


## nikpanGR

Τώρα πρέπει να δουλεύει και το τηλέφωνο...

----------


## smarag

> Τώρα πρέπει να δουλεύει και το τηλέφωνο...


Νίκο,

Δέν λειτουργεί ακόμα... έχεις φωτογένεια πάντως  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

για δοκιμάστε τώρα...

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Τώρα πρέπει να δουλεύει και το τηλέφωνο...
> 
> 
> Νίκο,
> 
> Δέν λειτουργεί ακόμα... έχεις φωτογένεια πάντως


Όλο στην κάμερα κάθεται.  ::   
Λες και κάνει αναμετάδοση-σχολιασμό της Έκθεσης.  ::  
Εύγε πάντως.  ::

----------


## smarag

> για δοκιμάστε τώρα...


Δέν...

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από smarag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ...


Τώρα ουτε η κάμερα παίζει τα χαλασες Νίκο.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τον ματιάσαμε.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

ΟΚ Η Camera τώρα το VoIP φτίαξε.

----------


## nikpanGR

τωρα τρωμε σουβλακια δε το φτιαχνουμε το ΝΑΤ χεχε.commando here

----------


## smarag

Καλή όρεξη & χόνεψη. Σε 1΄ λεπτό κλείνει η έκθεση.

----------


## commando

για δες τωρα το γυρισα να Ναταρει απο acinonyx πρεπει να σας χτυπαει.Απο σπιτι που ηρθα τωρα κ απο εκθεση που κανω register στον sokratisg επαιζε.
Για ελατε για ελατε........αυριο θα κανει κ ζεστη κ θα τα πεταξουμε ολα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smarag

θα σας έρθω αύριο...

----------


## gRooV

Το τηλέφωνο πάντως έπαιζε όταν φύγαμε.

----------


## sokratisg

Βρε μπείτε στο http://astreg.sokratisg.awmn και κάντε register ένα νούμερο με το nodeid του elektronika. (άμα δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου....  ::  )

----------


## Cha0s

Το stream δεν παίζει τώρα ε;

Τι ώρα ξεκινάει η έκθεση;

----------


## socrates

> Το stream δεν παίζει τώρα ε;
> 
> Τι ώρα ξεκινάει η έκθεση;


12:00 

...όποιος μπορεί ας είναι εκείνη την ώρα ή λίγο πιο νωρίς.
Λόγω εργάσιμης μέρας δεν έχουμε πολλές επιλογές και κάθε βοήθεια είναι σημαντική.

----------


## machine22

θα πάω εγώ

----------


## jamesbond

βαρεθήκαμε να βλέπουμε τον ακουλ και τον sokratisg χτές στο stream!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> βαρεθήκαμε να βλέπουμε τον ακουλ και τον sokratisg χτές στο stream!!!!!!


Και εγώ που έκανα το παν για να δείχνω ενδιαφέρον μπροστά στο pc.  ::   ::  

Πήξαμε στο iwconfig χθες και τελικά η λύση βρέθηκε στην τύχη. Είναι τόσο πίχτρα εκεί μέσα από τα wifi και τα bluetooth που για AP έχουμε μόνο τα κανάλια 9-11. Πιο κάτω δεν συνδέονταν ούτε από τα 2 μέτρα τα laptop.

Κλάφτα! Πάλι καλά που τελικά βγάλαμε άκρη.

----------


## Cha0s

Υπάρχουν links στα 5GHz;

Από την ταράτσα πιάσατε άσχετα λινκς (πέρα του awmn) στους 5γίγα;

----------


## Cha0s

Άσχετο, για να έρθουμε στην έκθεση ισχύει το πρώτο ποστ; Τυπώνω απλά την πρόσκληση;


Θέλω να έρθω με 4-5 άτομα, υπάρχει πρόβλημα;  ::

----------


## alasondro

ναι τύπωσε το και δώστο στην είσοδο....

για 4-5 άτομα τύπωσε το 4-5 φορές  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Κομπλέ  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Υπάρχουν links στα 5GHz;


Εννοούσα wifi στους 2.4ghz

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι το κατάλαβα  ::  

Ρωτάω αν παίζουν *και* 5ghz λινκς (κυρίως από την ταράτσα).


Έχω λόγο που ρωτάω  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τόσο τρανταχτό ώστε να είναι άξιο συζήτησης. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου να πιάσαμε ξέμπαρκους στους 5ghz.  ::

----------


## commando

πιασαμε ολο το Πειραια και Νικαια κ Πφαληρο αφου απο εκει ειναι η σουπερ οπτικη.

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ, thanks  ::  


Το stream παίζει;

----------


## nikpanGR

η κάμερα παίζει στο Internet?ToΤηλέφωνο λειτουργεί?δεν μπορω να σας πάρω..για δείτε το..

----------


## smarag

> η κάμερα παίζει στο Internet?ToΤηλέφωνο λειτουργεί?δεν μπορω να σας πάρω..για δείτε το..


Όταν τα έλεγα εγώ χτές για το τηλέφωνο μου λέγατε ότι παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## nikpanGR

-ασχετο-....ο ήφαιστος επισκευάζει-ανανεώνει το pc με το asterisk .μιλήσαμε και το απόγευμα θα είναι up & running

----------


## machine22

voip ok
stream not yet ready

----------


## machine22

stream ok  ::

----------


## smarag

Παιζει το δοκίμασα και εγώ.

----------


## SV1EFT

Παίζει κανονικά με λίγο καθυστέρηση βέβαια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Για το relay έχω στήσει windows media services στον Windows server του κόμβου αλλά μέσω remote desktop (και δεδομένης της ασχετοσύνης μου στο θέμα  ::  ) δεν βγάζω άκρη...

Καλύτερα είναι να κάνετε allow το stream μόνο στον Σπύρο και όλοι να τραβάνε από εκεί ώστε να επιβαρύνεται όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο το λινκ. (θα περνάει ένα stream και θα γίνεται relay μετά σε όσους αντέχουν τα λινκς μας  :: )

----------


## commando

Θα ειμαι εκει σε κανα 2ωρο.Μην φερεις αλλος dlink900 θα φερω το δικο μου αν δεν ειναι σταθερο το Dell του socratis και ΣΑΒ/κο μαλλον θα παιζουμε με 2-3 access points.To voip παιζει απλα ριχνουν το ρευμα το βραδυ,χρισιμοποιειται κ stun απο acinonyx.
Το streaming ζοριζει τα σαπια ΧΡ μηπως να βαλουμε vista  ::   ::  ?.Πλακα πλακα μια ΙP καμερουλα ας αγορασει ο συλλογος καποια στιγμη.
Tεσπα με 40-100kbps καλα ειναι.
CU there  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Πλακα πλακα μια ΙP καμερουλα ας αγορασει ο συλλογος καποια στιγμη.


Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μία ΙΡ κάμερα στην έδρα του Συλλόγου μόνιμα on-line, όπου θα χρησίμευε και για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.  ::

----------


## commando

ρε παδια εμενα και του Neuro μας την πεφτουν κατι κοριτσια απο το απεναντι περιπτερο τι να κανουμε να το παρατησουμε το περιπτερο?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρε κερατο βερνικομενο ανοιξτε κανα irc να τα λεμε κιολας  ::

----------


## nicolouris

> ρε παδια εμενα και του Neuro μας την πεφτουν κατι κοριτσια απο το απεναντι περιπτερο τι να κανουμε να το παρατησουμε το περιπτερο?




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Μην το σκέφτεστε καθόλου αφήστε τα όλα όπως είναι και ορμήστε!!!!  ::   ::  
Όταν θα γίνει το κονε να πάτε ένας ένας στις τουαλέτες!!!  ::   ::   ::  
ΑΑΑα και κάτι άλλο...Κάντε θέμα στη γενική συζήτηση ότι θέλετε support κάτω στο Ελληνικό.... για να μπορείτε να φύγετε τελείως...  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> ρε παδια εμενα και του Neuro μας την πεφτουν κατι κοριτσια απο το απεναντι περιπτερο τι να κανουμε να το παρατησουμε το περιπτερο?      
> 
> 
> 
> 
>      
> Μην το σκέφτεστε καθόλου αφήστε τα όλα όπως είναι και ορμήστε!!!!   
> ...


Υποσχεθηκαν αυριο 2μετρα ξανθα φωτομοντελα οποτε μειναμε στις σκοπιες..
Εφερε κ ο mojiro επιτελους ενα linksys αλλα γενικα εχουν βρωμισει το φασμα ολοι με κατι 2.4 ασυρματα video senders 2W και κατι αλλα.Δεν ηξερα οτι θα μας προκαλουσαν τοσες παρεμβολες.Πρεπει να δουμε την νομιμοτητα τους.



> ρε κερατο βερνικομενο ανοιξτε κανα irc να τα λεμε κιολας


Γιατι irc teamspeak δεν εχει το MAC σου?Τελικα ακομα το βαρας?......
Το φορητο εννοω.........

----------


## Cha0s

> Υποσχεθηκαν αυριο 2μετρα ξανθα φωτομοντελα οποτε μειναμε στις σκοπιες..


Δεν ντρέπεστε λίγο ρε παρτάλια;

Ήρθα στην έκθεση και δεν μου τις γνωρίσατε;

Ουυυυυυυ  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Ευτυχώς που ήρθε ο commando και με τα conne του μου εμφάνισε δια μαγείας δύο κομμάτια πίτσα, γιατί από τις 12.30 περίπου που ήμουν εκεί με τον machine22 μόνο με καφέ την έβγαλα. Τα κοριτσάκια ήταν bonus.  ::  

Ο petzi (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και εγώ θα είμαστε εκεί από το πρωί αύριο. Το πρόβλημα είναι για το απόγευμα που είναι και η κοπή της πίτας στο σύλλογο.  ::  Είναι κρίμα γιατί ως Σάββατο θα έχει κόσμο. Εξού και τα 2μετρα ξανθά γαλανομάτικα φωτομοντέλα.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Ckeck VoIP & Video stream plz.

----------


## commando

video ok.Στo spa βγαινει το καλωδιο απο το switch βαλτε ενα καινουργιο οποιος ερθει πρωτος.

----------


## papashark

> ... αλλα γενικα εχουν βρωμισει το φασμα ολοι με κατι 2.4 ασυρματα video senders 2W και κατι αλλα.Δεν ηξερα οτι θα μας προκαλουσαν τοσες παρεμβολες.Πρεπει να δουμε την νομιμοτητα τους.


Είναι παντελώς παράνομα.

Στους 2.4 μπορούν να εκπέμπουν μέχρι 10db (ήτοι 10mw)

----------


## commando

παιδια πολυ μωρο η Αννα  ::   ::   ::   :: αυριο φερνω φωτογραφικη

----------


## prometheus

> παιδια πολυ μωρο η Αννα    αυριο φερνω φωτογραφικη


όλα τα λεφτά η Άννα  ::  ... τράβαγε το κόσμο σα μαγνήτη ... εεε μετά ρίχναμε και μια ματιά στο περίπτερο.  ::

----------


## acoul

> παιδια πολυ μωρο η Αννα    αυριο φερνω φωτογραφικη


κάτι μου λέει ότι οι φετινές διακοπές θα έχουν άλλο ... χρώμα !!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

> παιδια πολυ μωρο η Αννα    αυριο φερνω φωτογραφικη


Γι'αυτο ηταν κομενα τα ματια σου ρε Γιωργο στον Συλλογο, ουτε μια cf δεν καταφερες να ανοιξεις....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> παιδια πολυ μωρο η Αννα    αυριο φερνω φωτογραφικη
> 
> 
> κάτι μου λέει ότι οι φετινές διακοπές θα έχουν άλλο ... χρώμα !!


μην εισαι μαρτυριάρης  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Και petzi ...κατω τα χερια ε!

----------


## NetTraptor

προσλαμβάνεται μαζί με τις φίλες τις για την Comdex... ?

----------


## commando

> προσλαμβάνεται μαζί με τις φίλες τις για την Comdex... ?


Θα της στειλω sms αν θελει....

----------


## commando

οι περισσοτερες φωτο μου ειναι στο http://www.commando.awmn/elek2007/electronika.html.
@ Petzi στειλε και τις δικες σου uncompressed @πχ ftp.styx.awmn στο upload για να τις εχω. 
Ευχαριστουμε ολους για την βοηθεια την παρεα το καλαμπουρι σε 2 χρονια η επομενη ΕΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ εκει αλλα με 2 bb σε dual NSTREME!!!
Ευχαριστουμε και τον κυριο Βασιλη Λεβεντη για το ενδιαφερον επισης.
CU!

----------


## NetTraptor

καλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι το βρακάκι σήμερα είναι ... γκουχ...  ::   ::   ::  

πολύ ωραίες φώτο .. πραγματικά...  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Το σχόλιο του Neuro περί αδυνατίσματος και ξανθιάς περούκας είναι ΟΛΑ τα λεφτά!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Πάλι ρόμπα έγινα.  :: 

Είχαμε πολλές ΑΝΝΑταράξεις στην έκθεση και όλες με την ίδια ασθένεια, έπρεπε να ξέρεις ΑΝΝΑρρίχηση για να τις φθάσεις. Είμαι σίγουρος πως αν η Άννα ζητήσει ποτέ να συνδεθεί στο AWMN θα ξεπεράσει και τον υπερκόμβο Πειραιά σε links.  :: 

Κατάλαβες ο κος Commando τσίμπησε το Dreambox, πήρε και το κορίτσι. Αλλά έτσι είναι, αν δεν έχεις 2-3 BB-links θεωρείσαι πολίτης δευτέρας κατηγορίας στο AWMN.  :: 

Κάμποσος κόσμος πέρασε από το μικρό μας χώρο. Οι περισσότεροι υποψιασμένοι σε ότι αφορά το AWMN αν και υπήρχαν μερικές περιπτώσεις που δεν γνώριζαν την ύπαρξη μας και ενδιαφέρθηκαν για την προοπτική σύνδεσης. Στην μνήμη μου έμειναν δύο περιπτώσεις. Ενός κυρίου σε αναπηρικό καροτσάκι στην Περιοχή του Αγ. Δημητρίου κάπου ανάμεσα σε Magla, Cha0s-10 και Tobrex. Και ενός άλλου κυρίου που έχει γραφείο στο κέντρο, στην πολυκατοικία υπάρχει κάποιος με κόμβο και θέλει να συνδεθεί και επίσης θέλει να συνδεθεί από το σπίτι του, αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου στην Βούλα. Επίσης αρκετός κόσμος από επαρχεία ρώτησε προοπτική σύνδεσης του AWMN με την περιοχή του. Το καλοκαίρι μαζί με το αντηλιακό, μάσκα και βατραχοπέδιλα πακετάρετε και κανένα feeder, pigtails κ.τ.λ.  :: 

Άντε και σε άλλες εκθέσεις με υγεία.  ::

----------


## petzi

> Κάμποσος κόσμος πέρασε από το μικρό μας χώρο. Οι περισσότεροι υποψιασμένοι σε ότι αφορά το AWMN αν και υπήρχαν μερικές περιπτώσεις που δεν γνώριζαν την ύπαρξη μας και ενδιαφέρθηκαν για την προοπτική σύνδεσης. Στην μνήμη μου έμειναν δύο περιπτώσεις. Ενός κυρίου σε αναπηρικό καροτσάκι στην Περιοχή του Αγ. Δημητρίου κάπου ανάμεσα σε Magla, Cha0s-10 και Tobrex. Και ενός άλλου κυρίου που έχει γραφείο στο κέντρο, στην πολυκατοικία υπάρχει κάποιος με κόμβο και θέλει να συνδεθεί και επίσης θέλει να συνδεθεί από το σπίτι του, αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου στην Βούλα. Επίσης αρκετός κόσμος από επαρχεία ρώτησε προοπτική σύνδεσης του AWMN με την περιοχή του. Το καλοκαίρι μαζί με το αντηλιακό, μάσκα και βατραχοπέδιλα πακετάρετε και κανένα feeder, pigtails κ.τ.λ.


Να συμπληρώσω ότι πολλοί ζητούσαν να δουν εαν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να συνδεόνται με τις wifi συσκευές τους και από ποιά σημεία. (ετοιμαστείτε για hotspots). Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα εκθέτη από γειτονικό περίπτερο που κάθε πρωϊ κάνει μία στάση κοντά στον dti για να πάρει την αλληλογραφία του!

Αρκετός κόσμος μας έλεγε ότι είχε διαβάσει αλλού (εφημερίδες, περιοδικά) για την ύπαρξη του δικτύου

Το κυριότερο ενδιαφέρον για σύνδεση στο AWMN στρέφεται στις υπηρεσίες Internet καθώς είναι δύσκολο να γίνει αντιληπτό ποιες άλλες υπηρεσίες μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει κανείς.

Μεγάλη έκπληξη για πολλούς το ότι η χρήση του δικτύου είναι δωρεάν και ότι όλο αυτό το πλήθος κόμβων έχει στηθεί και συντηρείται ερασιτεχνικά με προσωπικά έξοδα του καθενός μας ("πω πω, θα πρέπει να καίτε πολύ ρέυμα" είπε κάποιος)

Εκ μέρους του ΔΣ θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους βοήθησαν στο στήσιμο και στη συντήρηση του Περιπτέρου στην Έκθεση, με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο:
 ::  *lsalpeas* και *kostas_218* που βοήθησαν να εξασφαλιστεί χώρος παρουσίας μας στο περίπτερο του 9volto
 ::  *sokratisg, alassondro, mojiro, commando, groov, promitheus, kinglyr* για τον κόπο ή/και το υλικό που διέθεσαν για να στηθεί και να καλυφθεί τεχνολογικά το περίπτερό μας 
 ::  *acoul katsarosm mojirobro* για τη μεταφορά υλικού
 ::  *koki, papashark, jollyroger* για τη διαθεσιμότητά τους σε υλικό και δυνατότητα εναλλακτικού link από το χώρο
 ::  *cha0s* για την πολύ γρήγορη ανταπόκρισή του να βγεί link από τον κόμβο του και την υψηλή διαθεσιμότητά του για ό,τιδήποτε χρειαζόταν για τη ζεύξη
 ::  *antonisk7* για την παραχώρηση του firenas που παραχώρησε
 ::  *commando, neuro, machine22* για τις πολλές ώρες που διέθεσαν για να παραβρίσκονται στο περίπτερο.

Πάντα τέτοια.....

----------


## lsalpeas

Εγω εχω στην κατοχη μου μια φωτογραφια του Commando σε στιγμες χαλαρωσης.

Ολοι περασαμε πολυ καλα πιστευω, Ειχαμε και την προσελευση ατομων που θελαμε.... (μπορουμε και καλυτερα)

Ολα πηγανε πολυ καλα... Αν δεν ειχαμε και τον θορυβο απο τα γυρο AP θα ητανε καλυτερα αλλα το Utp εκανε την δουλεια μας ποιο ευκολη...

Ακολουθει μια φωτογραφια χωρις σχολια...

----------


## acoul

χι ιζ γκουντ

----------


## nikpanGR

the awmn mascot.......πρέπει να τον βάλουμε στο σήμα AWMN δίπλα σαν σήμα κατατεθέν...σε κυκλάκι....χεχεχε....Μπράβο του πάντως..πολλές οι ώρες στην έκθεση..συγχαρητήρια....

----------


## alasondro

Για την Αννα to έκανε βρε...νομίζεις ερχόταν για να βοηθήσει το awmn;;  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> ..πολλές οι ώρες στην έκθεση..συγχαρητήρια....


υπήρχαν ισχυρά κίνητρα ... !! στην cisco να δεις κίνητρα ... !!  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

εχω να πω οτι περασαμε τελεια... Και η Αννουλα μας εκανε καλη παρεα...

----------


## commando

Καποτε μια ποιητρια εν Ελλαδι ειχε πει πως ολες οι αγαπες μπορουν να συνδιαζονται,ας μην ειμαστε λοιπον σαν τον Alasondro που ειναι ερωτευμενος με τα αμερικανικα industrial ταρατσοκουτα,ας συνδιαζουμε πραγματα απο ολους τους ανθρωπους απο ολα τα φυλα και ολες τις δεξιοτητες τους.
Η ισχυς δια της γνωσεως,λεγαν οι αρχαιοι.Ηταν συγκινητικο για μενα ο φιλος του παππου μου που μεγαλωσαν μαζι να με ακουσει με ενδιαφερον για τον χαρακτηρα κ τα οφελη του δικτυου μας,κ ας ειναι παρεξηγημενος ο κος Λεβεντης.Ειναι κυριος.
Στοχος μου ηταν να τους δειξω αμεσως τις δυσκολιες αλλα κ τις χαρες απο το χομπυ.Τιμες κ καταστηματα δεν ανεφερα παρα μονο προτεινα την επαφη του καθενος με την γειτονια,το AP της γειτονιας ας πουμε για σκαν και πληροφοριες.Ειναι στο χερι μας να μην προδωσουμε την εμπιστοσυνη που μας δειχνουν.
Για την Αννα δεν μπορω να περιγραψω με λογια ενα εργο τεχνης,πρεπει να το αγορασω να το βλεπω συνεχεια με οποιο τιμημα-τελωνειο χρειαστει να πληρωσω,κ αν οχι την Αννα την ιδεα της Αννας.
Ολες οι αγαπες μπορουν να συνδιαζονται,αγαπατε αλληλους κ δη τους συναδελφους.
@ΑΝΝΑ
Sterne sind lachende Engel, sagt man, und die Erde erleuchten!Bis Bald...

----------


## acoul

όλοι οι ερωτευμένοι γίνονται τελικά ποιητές ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

άμα είναι να σώσουμε μια ψυχή... να βάλει τα λεφτά ο σύλλογος...  ::

----------


## DiTz

> @ΑΝΝΑ
> Sterne sind lachende Engel, sagt man, und die Erde erleuchten!Bis Bald...


Που θα πει;;  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> ..πολλές οι ώρες στην έκθεση..συγχαρητήρια....
> 
> 
> υπήρχαν ισχυρά κίνητρα ... !! στην cisco να δεις κίνητρα ... !!


Alex ασε τις μ@λ@κιες.....

----------


## lakis

Ποιά Άννα, τι Ζουζούνα εννοείτε, τι παλαιά γειτόνισα και νυν Ζουζούνα;
!!!!

----------


## commando

εσυ που τη γνωρισες τι λες της μοιαζει?

----------


## kostas_218

Επιτέλους σήμερα ξεμπερδέψαμε με την έκθεση με τα τελευταία πράγματα. Στην επόμενη θα το κανονίσω πάλη να φτιάξουμε το περίπτερο του AWMN καλύτερο.
Τα παιδία από το 9volto ήταν ευχαριστημένα για την παραχώρηση του internet και τον κόσμο που κάλεσε το AWMN στο περίπτερο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Επιτέλους σήμερα ξεμπερδέψαμε με την έκθεση με τα τελευταία πράγματα. Στην επόμενη θα το κανονίσω πάλη να φτιάξουμε το περίπτερο του AWMN καλύτερο.
> Τα παιδία από το 9volto ήταν ευχαριστημένα για την παραχώρηση του internet και τον κόσμο που κάλεσε το AWMN στο περίπτερο.






ελα θα κανουμε κ ενα σουβλακι λινκ να δεσει η κουμπαρια?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Με το καλό και σε άλλες εκθέσεις στο μέλλον !!!

Κλειδώνεται το παρόν....  ::

----------

